# tissent des pièces d’étoffe



## Lisa841

Bonjour,

Je traduis (du français à l'italien) un compte-rendu universitaire (histoire).
Pour vous donner le contexte, je vous ai mis deux phrases, mais la seule expression qui m'intéresse c'est _tissent des __pièces d’étoffe_.

_Les hommes travaillent dans les champs, en laissant le travail du jardin potager aux femmes.
Celles-ci tissent des pièces d’étoffe ou de chanvre, et les utilisent comme monnaie d’échange.

_J'ai traduit cette dernière phrase par : _Queste ultime tessono ritagli di stoffa o di canapa, per utilizzarli come moneta di scambio.

_Selon moi, l'utilisation de _pezzi_ est à proscrire. Ma anche _ritagli_ (o _lembi_) mi dà l'idea di una cosa a brandelli.. e credo che il senso non sia quello. Credo che il testo intenda dei grandi tessuti, ma non mi viene il nome per esprimerlo in italiano.
_Etoffe_, poi, mi sembra che si traduca con _tessuto_, ma scrivere che queste donne_ tessono ritagli di tessuto _mi sembra ridicolo.

Credo che tutto venga dal fatto che forse non ho ben chiaro il senso di _pièces_ (che pure ho cercato nel vocabolario francese).

Potete dirmi che ne pensate della mia traduzione?

Grazie 

Lisa


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,
tu pourrais utiliser le terme "pezza/e" qui s'utilise dans le domaine du textile http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pezza/
ça fait plus "specifique" que "pezzo" qui s'emploie un peu pour tout.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lisa,
"Une pièce de tissu" è una pezza*Pezza* (Treccani):
*1.** c.*Il tessuto non ancora cucito che, prodotto in strisce lunghe alcune decine di metri, viene messo in commercio di solito avvolto intorno a un elemento cilindrico o piatto, di cartone o di materiale plastico: una p. lunga trenta metri e alta un metro e quaranta; una p. di lino per tende. Per estens., stoffa, tessuto in genere: una bambola, un pupazzo di pezza.​Come dizionario, ti consiglio piuttosto il TLFi (che dà la definizione di "pièce de tissu"). Anche Lexilogos può esserti d'aiuto.

Edit: Ciao Albyz


----------



## albyz

il tocco del maestro 
Bonjour à toi Matou


----------



## Lisa841

Grazie: era proprio quello che cercavo!


----------



## monalisa!

matoupaschat said:


> strisce lunghe alcune* decine di metri, viene messo in commercio* di solito avvolto


*Pezza* (di _tela_) è o un termine tecnico per la _pezzatura industriale, _commerciale delle stoffe 
o con un significato specifico:
a. Pezzo di tessuto adibito a varî usi: lavare il  pavimento con una p. umida; fasciare provvisoriamente la ferita con una p.pulita; cercavano di rianimarlo passandogli una p. bagnata sul volto; p. sterili di garza, per uso medico; pezze da piedi, usate un tempo dai soldati,etc..

Il termine adatto qui sembra quello più generale di _tela, " ...le donne tessevano* tele, *che poi barattavano..."_


----------



## matoupaschat

monalisa! said:


> Il termine adatto qui sembra quello più generale di _tela, " ...le donne tessevano* tele, *che poi barattavano..."_


Purtroppo, usando tela non si può più specificare "les pièces d'étoffe ou de chanvre". Poi, la dimensione dell'intera pezza/tela scaricata dal telaio dopo tessitura doveva variare a seconda del tipo di telaio, quindi dell'epoca, che, da quanto ho potuto capire dagli altri thread di Lisa, mi pare abbastanza antica. Si potrebbe intendere in questo caso che la pezza sia lunga solo poch(issim)i metri.


----------



## monalisa!

matoupaschat said:


> Purtroppo, usando tela non si può più specificare "les pièces d'étoffe ou de chanvre".


Si può benissimo,  ho trascurato questo particolare, "...tessevano _tele di cotone o di canapa._.."
La tela poteva essere di qualunque lunghezza, e si misurava con l' "_Aune de France_"


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, non lo sapevo. Allora va benissimo!


----------



## Lisa841

Ciao!

Monalisa, se ho capito bene, propone:
_Le donne tessono tele di cotone o di canapa_
Ma il testo originale è:_
Les femmes tissent des pièces d’étoffe ou de chanvre

_La proposta di Monalisa mi piace molto, ma senza voler cercare il pelo nell'uovo, credo che il nome _étoffe _non indichi unicamente una fattura in cotone. Potrebbe essere trattarsi anche di lana, ma purtroppo nel testo originale non è specificato.
Ho cercato _étoffe_ qui: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/étoffe

Siete d'accordo o meno con la mia obiezione?

Grazie a tutti! 

Lisa


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo. Fatto sta che qui tela pone problema. Il dizionario di WRF per _pezza_ dà in terza posizione _confezione di tessuto in rotolo_, senza dire niente delle dimensioni. In questo caso particolare, propenderei dunque per _pezza, _che mi risulta anche abbastanza comune su google.it. Comunque, io non sono madrelingua .


----------



## monalisa!

Lisa841 said:


> , ma senza voler cercare il pelo nell'uovo, credo che il nome _étoffe _non indichi unicamente una fattura in cotone.
> Lisa


Pezza, come tu ben sai,  è da escludere.
Stoffa come _tessuto_ in italiano indica un qualsiasi materiale. Un lunghezza qualsiasi di _stoffa_ o di tessuto è una _tela_, specie se fatto in casa.
In francese sembra che
_étoffe _abbia un significato particolare, che esclude perlomeno la canapa , altrimenti non sarebbe stoffa *o* canapa
_ tissent des pièces __*d’étoffe **ou*__ de chanvre
_Il problema logico, concettuale è nel testo francese.
Per questo, oltre che per la fretta, l'ho omessa_ : ...tessevano__* tele *__(di qualunque materiale) che poi barattavano
_
Niente ti impedisce, però, di completare a tuo piacimento: ...tessevano tele di_ cotone, di lana... o di canapa_, che poi scambiavano



matoupaschat said:


> D'accordo. Fatto sta che qui tela pone problema. Il dizionario di WRF per _pezza_ dà in terza posizione _confezione di tessuto in rotolo_, senza dire niente delle dimensioni. In questo caso particolare, propenderei dunque per _pezza, _che mi risulta anche abbastanza comune su google.it. Comunque, io non sono madrelingua .


puoi consultare: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/pezza/
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pezza

una pezza è una unità industriale di pezzatura o uno 
straccio= _ lavette _e simili , di solito 40 x 40 cm
ovviamente, su google è una parola molto comune.


----------



## albyz

Si ce point de la traduction revêt une importance capitale, le mieux serait peut-être de poser la question à des spécialistes en proposant les différentes solutions de traduction que vous avez et demander laquelle est la meilleure. Indiquer également l'époque et la définition exacte à cette même époque de chaque terme clé en français.

Parmi les villes italiennes du textile:

Biella

Je cite: "Esiste in Italia un solo altro (*) corso di Laurea in Ingegneria Tessile in lingua italiana all'Università di Bergamo".
(*) https://didattica.polito.it/pls/portal30/sviluppo.vis_aiq.visualizza?sducds=32004&p_a_acc=2012&tab=0

Chieri (on y utilisait également le chanvre)
http://www.fondazionetessilchieri.com/ita/contatti.htm

Personnellement je resterais plutôt sur la solution "... tessono pezze di stoffa o di canapa...".
Une étoffe ça m'a l'air plus soigné qu'une toile, et pezza donne l'idée de "brut de métier à tisser".


----------



## monalisa!

albyz said:


> "... tessono *pezze di stoffa* o di canapa...".


Mi spiace, albyz,  ma questo non ha alcun senso in italiano


----------



## albyz

monalisa! said:


> Mi spiace, albyz,  ma questo non ha alcun senso in italiano


Se lo dici tu...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

monalisa! said:


> albyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "... tessono *pezze di stoffa* o di canapa...".
> 
> 
> 
> Mi spiace, albyz,  ma questo non ha alcun senso in italiano
Click to expand...


Invece ha perfettamente senso in italiano, anche se è ovviamente linguaggio colloquiale.


----------



## monalisa!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Invece ha perfettamente senso in italiano, anche se è ovviamente linguaggio *colloquiale*.


Ci sono due problemi:
uno è il contrasto tra stoffa e canapa

e l'altro e in sè:* pezza di stoffa,* che non ha senso in quanto ogni pezza è di stoffa, (più accettabile: _pezzo _di stoffa che traduce letteralmente "pièce d'étoffe")
e poi non si tesse una pezza di stoffa, tutt'al più la si usa (_se la intendi " colloquiale"_)

in senso industriale/commerciale, invece, le_ pezze [di stoffa]_, come detto, sono i rotoli di una determinata pezzatura che trovi in un negozio di tessuti (_se ancora ne esiste uno), _laddove_ pezza,_ come già precisato, è una _unità di misura (_http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pezza) e non uno _straccio_

Un terzo problema, più decisivo, è che qui siamo in un resoconto _universitario_ e "_pezza di stoffa"_ mi sembra proprio fuori luogo. Concordi?

(Più che "colloquiale" direi che è familiare, dialettale, regionale, vernacolare o comunque non standard).


----------



## albyz

monalisa! said:


> Ci sono due problemi:
> uno è il contrasto tra stoffa e canapa



anche in francese c'è il contrasto.



> e l'altro e in sè* pezza di stoffa,* che non ha senso in quanto ogni pezza è di stoffa, (più accettabile_ pezzi _di stoffa)
> e poi non si tesse una pezza di stoffa, tutt'al più la si usa (_se la intendi colloquiale_)



cito: Spinta da un batacchio comandato a mano, consentiva di produrre più velocemente lunghe pezze di stoffa:
fonte: http://www.turismochieri.it/index.p...eo-del-tessile&catid=38:artecultura&Itemid=64



> Un terzo problema più decisivo è che qui siamo in un resoconto _universitario_ e "_pezza di stoffa"_ mi sembra proprio fuori luogo. Concordi?
> Più che colloquiale direi che è vernacolare / substandard.



Vivo da 30 anni in una città dove si produce ancora del tessile (sempre meno) e vi posso garantire che una "pezza di stoffa" non ha niente di colloquiale/vernacolare/substandard


----------



## monalisa!

albyz said:


> anche in francese c'è il contrasto.


Un tessuto di canapa non è una stoffa come un tessuto di cotone o di lana?


> cito: Spinta da un batacchio comandato a mano, consentiva di produrre più velocemente lunghe pezze di stoffa:
> fonte: http://www.turismochieri.it/index.p...eo-del-tessile&catid=38:artecultura&Itemid=64


Stai citando_ l'industria _tessile, dove si producono_ pezze [di stoffa] _(non colloquiale)
Hai presente l'espressione _colloquiale_  "una pezza di stoffa" in italiano?


> Vivo da 30 anni in una città dove si *produce* ancora del tessile


Come sopra


----------



## Necsus

Ciao a tutti.
Hmm... francamente, nonostante il lungo thread, ancora non mi è chiaro perché non si dovrebbe poter tradurre con _pezze._ Il fatto che questo termine abbia più di un significato a seconda del contesto non mi sembra un motivo per non utilizzarlo in quello dato da Lisa, e nessuno dei vocabolari che ho potuto consultare propone il significato in questione come gergale o settoriale, riservato quindi all'ambito industriale o commerciale. Inoltre il già citato Treccani dice anche "In usi ant. e letter., o region., si trova adoperato con lo stesso sign. di _pezzo_, in senso generico o in alcune delle sue accezioni".
Per quanto riguarda la differenziazione tra _etoffe _e _chanvre_, posso solo provare a ipotizzare che all'epoca in questione quest'ultima non fosse indicatissima per l'abbigliamento, in quanto "[tessuto] originariamente grosso, ruvido e irregolare" (Treccani).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Hmm... francamente, nonostante il lungo thread, ancora non mi è chiaro perché non si dovrebbe poter tradurre con _pezze._



Nemmeno io visto che è corretto ed ha senso.


----------



## monalisa!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nemmeno io visto che è corretto ed ha senso.


Nell'accezione colloquiale o commerciale?

Se avete interesse a continuare la discussione, posso cercare di darvi ogni chiarimento riguardo la mia opinione, ma, secondo voi qual è la traduzione letterale di "_pièces d'étoffe_"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Riguardo alla differenza tra "étoffe" e "chanvre", sono d'accordo con Necsus. Diciamo dunque che in francese, "l'étoffe" è una qualità di tessuto mentre "le chanvre" è una materia del filo usato per il tessuto.
Per conto mio, se si può dire "tessono tele di stoffa o di canapa", allora non ho più nessuna obiezione, e la scelta tra le due soluzioni (alternativa: "tessono pezze di stoffa o di canapa") sarà un semplice affare di gusto personale.


----------



## albyz

La discussione è partita da:



> _
> Les hommes travaillent dans les champs, en laissant le travail du jardin potager aux femmes.
> Celles-ci tissent des pièces d’étoffe ou de chanvre, et les utilisent comme monnaie d’échange._



...che a mi sembra un testo tecnicamente di una certa precisione. Si parla di tessitura (potevano usare un verbo più generico come réaliser/créer).
Per quel che ne so (ma posso anche sbagliare), non si tesse un pezzo di tessuto bensì una pezza. http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/tessuti in pezza

Salvo si sia in presenza di una tessitura senza telaio/attrezzatura (un po' come se uno lavorasse all'uncinetto e non fosse quindi condizionato da dimensioni minime) di cui non so niente, ma che, immagino, permetterebbe di creare un pezzo di stoffa/tessuto/tela anche solo di 1 cm quadrato, direi che si può ragionevolmente considerare che:

A) tisser = realizzare con un macchinario = produrre
B) monnaie d'échange = qualcosa di commerciale
C) pezza indica un elaborato la cui larghezza massima è data dalla larghezza del macchinario (telaio) e la lunghezza è teoricamente infinita, e destinato principalmente alla vendita.

Direi che si può scrivere come minimo A + B = C  

In quanto alla


> ...traduzione letterale di "_pièces d'étoffe_"?



direi che dipende dal contesto, ovviamente. Il fatto che _pièces_ sia preceduto da _tissent _mi porterebbe a tradurre con _pezze_ e non con _pezzi, visto_ che nel caso presente _pièces_ non è sinonimo di _morceaux.
_


matoupaschat said:


> Riguardo alla differenza tra "étoffe" e "chanvre", sono d'accordo con Necsus. Diciamo dunque che in francese, "l'étoffe" è una qualità di tessuto mentre "le chanvre" è una materia del filo usato per il tessuto.
> Per conto mio, se si può dire "tessono tele di stoffa o di canapa", allora non ho più nessuna obiezione, e la scelta tra le due soluzioni (alternativa: "tessono pezze di stoffa o di canapa") sarà un semplice affare di gusto personale.



A pelle  direi che una tela è già un termine che indica una qualità (inferiore a quella di una stoffa) mentre pezza è neutro dal punto di visto qualitativo. Morale della favola, continuerei a puntare su "_tessono pezze di stoffa o di canapa". _E con questo mi ritiro in buon ordine dalla tessitura prima che mi venga voglia di vestirmi di foglie o di darmi al nudismo


----------



## monalisa!

matoupaschat said:


> la scelta tra le due soluzioni (alternativa: "tessono pezze di stoffa o di canapa") sarà un semplice affare di gusto personale.


Certo, ognuno dice e fa come gli pare, il fatto è che l'italiano è diverso dal francese ( che deve separare i due materiali).
Immagino che  una_ stoffa_, un tessuto non può essere di_ canapa_, in francese.
In italiano una tela (Treccani) può essere tranquillamente di cotone....di canapa e addirittura di juta.
Cosa deve fare un buon traduttore?
Per quanto riguarda pezza, ho documentato i miei argomenti, se qualcosa non è chiaro, ripeto, posso ampliare, ma pare non interessa più.

Grazie, matoupaschat , per la tua cortesia e passione;
se preferisci puoi rispondere in francese, lo capisco bene anche se non mi azzardo a scrivere.


----------

